# Old yet effective shallow water worm rigs



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I fished a private pond yesterday, caught, lipped, & safely released 9 bass, ALL 15"-18" & all on the same worm rig. This rig came from a small article by Col Dave Harbour in Sports Afield's "Fishing Secrets" mag back in the '70s & has been a killer for me in ponds ever since. It is the only worm rig I use. Here 'tis...
2 large black snap swivels (size 3?), connected at the "snaps".
2/0 Eagle Claw 186 bait holder hook (or your preferred size)
6" worm (straight or flat tail)-I use finesse worms
Use 14" to 18" line (same as your main line), then tie the connected swivels to your main line. Tie that shorter piece of line to the other end of the swivels & finish off with the hook.
Here's the biggie....thread the worm onto the hook so that it is threaded halfway around the hook bend. It should hang at about a 45% angle off the hook bend. This thing will undulate like a live worm when slowly twitched. The swivels serve 3 purposes...1-casting weight, 2-sinking the worm slowly, & 3-preventing line twist. While the hook point is exposed, it's remarkably weedless due to the kink in the worm & the undulating action.
Try this in shallow ponds/lakes. It is DEADLY!
Mike


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice Avatar. Thats not a fish. Its a Pig with Fins


----------



## ship wreck (Feb 27, 2009)

ohiotuber said:


> I fished a private pond yesterday, caught, lipped, & safely released 9 bass, ALL 15"-18" & all on the same worm rig. This rig came from a small article by Col Dave Harbour in Sports Afield's "Fishing Secrets" mag back in the '70s & has been a killer for me in ponds ever since. It is the only worm rig I use. Here 'tis...
> 2 large black snap swivels (size 3?), connected at the "snaps".
> 2/0 Eagle Claw 186 bait holder hook (or your preferred size)
> 6" worm (straight or flat tail)-I use finesse worms
> ...


Can you show a picture of this rig ?


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

ship wreck said:


> Can you show a picture of this rig ?


I'm awful at posting pics from my phone, but I'll give it a try Thursday. Tomorrow's my Wife's Birthday, so I'm sort of busy with that right now. With my Grandkids' help, I should be able to post pics of the rig & a couple of the bass caught.


----------

